
Ask HN: How do you when to add a language to your skill set in resume? - SingAlong
Hi guys<p>I'll be going job hunting in a few months. How ever I'm a bit confused about the skill set I should list. I work with Python &#38; Ruby mostly,  have used C/C++ sometime back (univ stuff) and use Java for Android. But I'm reluctant to list Java under my skillset although I list Android (under platforms/frameworks), since my experience with Java outside of android is nil.<p>I've begun writing simple modules for Node.js (for fun) and have decided that I would list a language in my resume only if I've written some library/pkg for it or a significant app.<p>Curious as to what (self-laid)rules others go by when listing stuff under their skill set.<p>P.S: by 'significant' I mean popular or really useful/cool to show off.
======
daeken
I add a language to my resume once I've built a few real projects using it and
feel comfortable enough with it that I can learn whatever I need to know for a
given task. If I'm not confident that the use of that language would not be an
issue for me in any (realistic) task, it's not going on my resume.

------
Swizec
Personally I give prominence to the languages I would love to work with and
generalise everything else under project experience. So while I wouldn't list
PHP, I would say that I've "built many websites using various technology
stacks". But I might write one or two specific cool/neat things I've built
with Lisp or Clojure.

------
nolite
If its on your resume, its usually fair game for expert/advanced level
detailed questions (that's the rationale among most big companies). So be
prepared for that if you put it on there

------
eitally
What daeken & nolite said: when you have enough experience with it to be
comfortable addressing questions about it from a technical interviewer.

